# s13 1989 auto 240 RB25DET swap



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

Anyone here done/did/is doing this swap or know of anyone doing it?

What kind of money would I need to get all the required parts for this swap?

Any headaches I'll run into? Like finding replacement parts for the RB25?

Help is appreciated.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

would you mind searching next time? we have a very GOOD sticky about ALL RB's......http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=46679
dont think it takes more than 10 seconds to type in the search bar


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

I knew if I searched, I'd get tons of questions and be stuck trying to find who is better to talk to about this.

By posting a thread, I can attract people who know about this swap to share their knowledge with me.

Kind of saves time.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it may save time in your perspective but it wastes time in our view. dont call us selfish and try to tell us "isnt that the point of a public forum" yes it is, but we are sick of giving the same information over and over and over again. just about all questions you could possibly have has been answered here on NF sometime.. so search


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

RR5 said:


> find who is better to talk to about this.


Talk to Nizmodore! time saved!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

not to metion, it's a rule that you have to search before you post.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Opium works at a shop that specializes in RB20DET swaps. I'm sure he can get you a RB25DET

not a cheap motor and it's heavy too.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

opium's shop does not import engines/clips.. he gets them from night i believe


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

augimatic said:


> Opium works at a shop that specializes in RB20DET swaps. I'm sure he can get you a RB25DET
> 
> not a cheap motor and it's heavy too.


he did an RB20 swap into his car. that doesnt mean his shop specializes in that. like Jeong said, he doesnt import engines, he gets them the same way everyone else does. and RB25 is also cheaper than an SR and not much heavier. get a clue.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

everywhere i've checked prices the RB25 at around $3k, which is more than ALMOST any SR(not all, but most)


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> opium's shop does not import engines/clips.. he gets them from night i believe


no we have a where house now with clips


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> he did an RB20 swap into his car. that doesnt mean his shop specializes in that. like Jeong said, he doesnt import engines, he gets them the same way everyone else does. and RB25 is also cheaper than an SR and not much heavier. get a clue.



actually, if you read through his posts, he says "if anyone wants a RHD conversion (or RB engine swap), contact me @ blahblahblah the shop that he works at's website addy, email, contacts, etc here. 

he specifically said he would do them (for a price)

Quote:
Originally Posted by OPIUM
And if your serious about getting a conversion email us at [email protected] 


and since when is an RB20DET or an RB25DET cheaper than an SR20DET (i got mine for $1000)... i seriously doubt its lighter (although i dont have an RB20/25 to weigh)


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Jasper said:


> actually, if you read through his posts, he says "if anyone wants a RHD conversion (or RB engine swap), contact me @ blahblahblah the shop that he works at's website addy, email, contacts, etc here.
> 
> he specifically said he would do them (for a price)
> 
> ...


the conversion he is referring to would be the RHD conversion. he can do the RB swap as well, i never said he couldnt. his shop does not specialize in that however. and i dont know about you guys, but i can get a RB25 motorset for about 1200 plus shipping. and i never said the RB25 is lighter than the SR, but it's not much heavier. fool. read before you type.


----------



## xxxxxxxRR5 (Jan 11, 2004)

McKinney Motorsports in Murrieta, CA does the swap. $7,000 total for clip, and labor. Problem, RB25DET in ca isnt smog legal. Costs extra for them to take the car to the EPA labs and have it certified.

If I could get this done right now (Meaning I have oh.. 400,000 just sitting in my lap) I'd be all over this to set a trend.

Problem: Cops think the ricers are going to illegally street race and end up killing families.

Either way, I'm no where near actually taking this up, I'm trying to gather information and make contacts.


----------

